# Transistor al corte-saturacion con una señal analogica?



## pilkinsur0 (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola a todos; tengo la siguiente duda: Tengo que manejar un transistor bipolar al corte-saturacion pero el problema es que en la base la señal es analogica (señal de audio que proviene de un filtro pasa-bajo activo hecho con un operacional). Como podria hacer esto?... es necesario convertir la señal a digital?.
Gracias de antemano y espero su respuesta.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2009)

En lugar de un transistor un LM311 (o LM339 si necesitas mas de uno): Comparador con salida de colector abierto, de paso le ajustas el umbral donde se te canta.


----------



## pilkinsur0 (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola Eduardo. Gracias por tu respuesta, pero debo advertirte que entiendo poco y nada de operacionales. El circuito del filtro que mencione en la pregunta lo encontre por la web... asique disculpa, pero no tengo idea como utilizarlo con salida a colector abierto y ajustar el umbral. Igualmente ya me pongo a investigar.
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 10, 2009)

Si te fijas en el datasheet vas a ver que a la salida (internamente) tiene un transistor.
Y tambien podes llegar a tener ejemplos de diferentes conexiones.


----------

